# 5 Bước làm đẹp sau sinh để thoát cảnh bụng mỡ bèo nhèo, rạn da,...



## Vietcorset (28/11/18)

Chị em chuẩn bị trước khi sinh ít nhất là 3 tháng. Ngâm sẵn 1 lọ rượu gừng 4,5 lít, một lọ rượu nghệ tương tự từ gừng, nghệ tươi và rượu nếp loại tốt.

Gừng, nghệ tươi rửa sạch đất cát, phơi khô khoảng 2-3 ngày ở chỗ mát, sau đó xay nhuyễn ra để lấy nước cốt. Chôn dưới đất từ 3 tháng ở nơi thoáng mát,  càng lâu thì càng tốt để rượu trung hòa với nghệ, gừng 1 cách hiệu quả.

*Các bước làm đep , hồi phục dáng sau sinh.*

_1. Dùng rượu gừng, nghệ liên tục 3 tháng sau sinh_

_ Sau sinh khoảng 1 tuần ở viện về dùng luôn rượu gừng và nghệ kết hợp.

_ Mỗi lần vào phòng tắm , pha một cốc rượu gừng với một chậu nước ấm. Lấy khăn xô loại 4 lớp thấm nước rửa sạch để lau mặt, lau cơ thể. Các mẹ sau sinh người thường nhiều mồ hôi và mùi sữa, việc lau rượu gừng sẽ khiến cơ thể sạch sẽ, dễ chịu, phòng tránh bị cảm lạnh.

_ Sau khi lau người khô, lấy 3,4 miếng bông tẩy trang, cho rượu nghệ vào 1/5 cốc nước ấm, thấm ướt, lau từ mặt đến xuống gót chan. Rượu nghệ giúp mờ rạn và dưỡng trắng da.






_2. Trị rạn bụng bằng nha đam với dầu dừa_

Chuẩn bị 500ml dầu dừa và 5 miếng nha đam tươi. Cách làm :

_ Lội vỏ nha đam lấy phần thịt, cắt miếng vừa khoảng 3cm

_ Cho dầu dừa vào chảo đun nóng già rồi đổ nha đam đun nhỏ lửa cho đến khi nha đam teo lại.

_ Lấy dầu, lọc bã nha đam bỏ đi

_ Đợi nguội rồi cho vào lọ, mỗi ngày sau khi lau rượu gừng và nghệ thì thoa dầu dừa nha đam lên phần 
bụng bị rạn để trị rạn da.






_3. Đeo gen nịt bụng_
Sau sinh dùng gen nịt bụng 6-8h/ ngày  trong vòng vài tuần giúp nhanh chóng định hình vòng eo, khắc phục mỡ bụng bèo nhèo. tống khí hư ra nhanh hơn.

_4. Cho con bú nhiều_
Cho con bú cũng giúp mẹ đốt cháy lượng calo thừa hiệu quả mà không cần phải ăn kiêng quá mức

_5. Tắm cám gạo, nếp tươi, cà phê, sữa,..._
Cám gạo giúp da trắng trở lại, nhất là vùng bụng bị sạm da sau sinh, hỗ trợ làm mờ vết rạn. Hỗn hợp cà phê, sữa giúp tẩy tế bào chết, dưỡng ẩm làm da mịn màng như da em bé <3


----------

